# Can you tell..



## elangsto (Sep 2, 2011)

I know this question is asked a lot but i would really appreciate the suggestions/help.

From this picture, could you work out or guess the dogs breed or breeds, or possible breed/s? 










Thank you


----------



## UnoriginalUrka (Jul 11, 2011)

Pit bull with something else maybe?


----------



## elangsto (Sep 2, 2011)

UnoriginalUrka said:


> Pit bull with something else maybe?


He is being labelled as a Boxer cross Labrador, with no proof of this, I can see what looks like it could be a Labrador fur pattern (on his back, the dark stripe) but then i could be wrong, I don't know if other breeds have that.
If anyone can consider him possibly being part Pitbull then he has many problems ahead of him as they are banned here. And of course, there's no proof that he is not such a breed. :3


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you in the US?


----------



## synrgy501 (Sep 19, 2011)

It looks like a pit (mix) to me, however since there is no actual proof that it is anything at all I would be sure all vaccine records indicate that it is a "boxer/lab" and use that as proof of his breed if you ever need it. He looks like a very happy boy, I love his smile


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Where are you located? Because he looks like a Pit bull to me, and I am sure he will be labeled as a Pit bull by many BSL jurisdictions...

Too bad... beautiful dog.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

If pit bulls are banned where you are, I would not take the chance that people would believe he was a boxer cross.


----------

